# Jet DC1200 Upgrade Options



## J Barton (Feb 11, 2021)

Greetings to all from a newbie. I would like your feedback on my DC dilemma. I have a Jet DC1200 (the old one without the vortex pan) and it’s time to upgrade. My shop is a one-man, multi-use hobbyist shop with light use, so I’m comfortable with the 2HP blower. I want to install a single 6” PVC pipe about 15’ long with several drops to accommodate my compact woodworking area. My question is how to upgrade the DC itself, with the following options: 

1. Install a MDF Thien baffle in the existing Jet vortex and add a Wynn filter.
2. Install a Super Dust Deputy XL and Wynn filter. The concern here is that the Jet blower and SDDXL have opposite rotations. Due to my cramped space, if the blower is mounted on top of the SDDXL in the usual manner it would have to be close coupled with no height available for straightening vanes. I know this can cause problems. 
3. Same as 2 but move the fan to the side and route a 6” pipe to it from the SDDXL with a short radius elbow plus a short section with straightening vanes. Issue is loss due to elbow(s).
4. A new system. Looks like it would cost over twice the expense of a DIY configuration.

The real questions are how much more effective would the SDDXL be than the Thien mod, and would a close coupled counter-rotating blower on the SDDXL be worse than the losses of an offset fittings required fo straightening vanes? Thanks much for your thoughts.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

Short answer: Option 2 is the best of the first three options. Of course, if you're looking for an excuse to get new system, then certainly option 4.



J Barton said:


> The real questions are how much more effective would the SDDXL be than the Thien mod, and would a close coupled counter-rotating blower on the SDDXL be worse than the losses of an offset fittings required fo straightening vanes? Thanks much for your thoughts.


As far as air flow performance is concerned you can expect the SDDXL to add a loss equivalent to roughly 30' of 6" PVC. The Thien modification of the existing separator ("bag ring" or "filter holder") adds about 150' worth of loss, so five times the loss of the XL.

The rotation matching is really a non-issue. A sharp turn at the top of the cyclone will be more disturbing.

One more point. The separator that comes with the DC has a loss equivalent to about 120' of 6" PVC so you can more than make up for the loss added by the SDDXL by going straight from the outlet hose into the filter. Like these:


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

For me, these things always start with the question "what are you trying to fix?".

I have started down the rabbit hole of "improving" my DC-1100, then I realize that it does everything I need it to do already, so what am I really trying to accomplish?


----------



## J Barton (Feb 11, 2021)

HoytC said:


> Short answer: Option 2 is the best of the first three options. Of course, if you're looking for an excuse to get new system, then certainly option 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J Barton (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks, Hoyt, for the insights. The equivalent length #’s are especially appreciated.
Question: Is a suction side elbow that much worse than an elbow on the discharge side? If I offset the blower and turn it so it blows down straight into the filter without an elbow, then I could have the elbow (and straightening vanes) between the SDDXL and blower, with still only one elbow. Besides any difference between an elbow on the suction and discharge sides, would there be a problem with having the blower discharge close coupled directly to the filter (although I should have room for 12”-18” of pipe there)?
Again, thanks for your help. I’m just concerned about the anecdotal stories I’ve read about counter rotating problems.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

J Barton said:


> Thanks, Hoyt, for the insights. The equivalent length #’s are especially appreciated.
> Question: Is a suction side elbow that much worse than an elbow on the discharge side? If I offset the blower and turn it so it blows down straight into the filter without an elbow, then I could have the elbow (and straightening vanes) between the SDDXL and blower, with still only one elbow. Besides any difference between an elbow on the suction and discharge sides, would there be a problem with having the blower discharge close coupled directly to the filter (although I should have room for 12”-18” of pipe there)?
> Again, thanks for your help. I’m just concerned about the anecdotal stories I’ve read about counter rotating problems.


There's no significant difference between the high and low pressure sides, at least at the pressures involved in dust collection. All the blower sees is a flow path with resistance. The order of the resistive elements is irrelevant.

What concerns me is the need for a "tight" elbow. Those have a lot of pressure drop and it's best to avoid them when possible. The turn from the blower to the filter can be done with a large radius, keeping losses low.

Did any of those anecdotal reports include reliable data? What is generally know that any rotation is undesirable, either in the cyclone exit or the blower inlet. Rotation in the blower inlet causes fan pressure to decrease and power draw to increase. Rotation in the cyclone outlet adds pressure drop. It's not clear to me why, then, some claim that matching rotation directions would be good. Seems like that would just cause more problems. I'd sure like to see some real data on this.

I suspect that a DIY straightener that is robust enough to not be sucked into the fan could easily add more loss than it eliminates.


----------



## J Barton (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks again! You sold - I’ll give it a try.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

J Barton said:


> Greetings to all from a newbie. I would like your feedback on my DC dilemma. I have a Jet DC1200 (the old one without the vortex pan) and it’s time to upgrade. My shop is a one-man, multi-use hobbyist shop with light use, so I’m comfortable with the 2HP blower. I want to install a single 6” PVC pipe about 15’ long with several drops to accommodate my compact woodworking area. My question is how to upgrade the DC itself, with the following options:
> 
> 1. Install a MDF Thien baffle in the existing Jet vortex and add a Wynn filter.
> 2. Install a Super Dust Deputy XL and Wynn filter. The concern here is that the Jet blower and SDDXL have opposite rotations. Due to my cramped space, if the blower is mounted on top of the SDDXL in the usual manner it would have to be close coupled with no height available for straightening vanes. I know this can cause problems.
> ...


Is there a problem? what machines are not getting the needed vacuum? I have an old piece of crap upper/lower bag 1-1/2 hp. I have it rigged up to one of those cheap plastic cyclones that fit on a metal garbage can. I have it hard piped with pvc with drops and blast gates at every machine. The two biggest feeders are my 15" planer and 1 1/4 spindle shaper. As cheap as it is, the dust collection eats everything I can feed it. Unless you are running timesaver sanders, I do not see what you are lacking in the 2hp cyclone as it is.


----------



## J Barton (Feb 11, 2021)

B Coll said:


> Is there a problem? what machines are not getting the needed vacuum? I have an old piece of crap upper/lower bag 1-1/2 hp. I have it rigged up to one of those cheap plastic cyclones that fit on a metal garbage can. I have it hard piped with pvc with drops and blast gates at every machine. The two biggest feeders are my 15" planer and 1 1/4 spindle shaper. As cheap as it is, the dust collection eats everything I can feed it. Unless you are running timesaver sanders, I do not see what you are lacking in the 2hp cyclone as it is.


I’m mostly interested in the Wynn filter - to capture the tiny stuff that you can’t see that gets deep in your lungs. I use a respirator and air filtration unit, but I have a Dylos monitor (which I strongly recommend) and have found that the invisible dust lingers. Also, my little shop has a clean side where I work with 3d printing, robotics, and microprocessors. It is seperated by a dust curtain and positively pressured by the discharge of the air filtration unit, but it’s important to me to keep overall dust levels as low as possible. While I’m doing the upgrade I figured I’d give the filter the best protection I could. Mostly making an investment in my health and that of my grandkids.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

J Barton said:


> ... but I have a Dylos monitor (which I strongly recommend) and have found that the invisible dust lingers. while I’m doing the upgrade I figured I’d give the filter the best protection I could. Just making an investment in my health and that of my grandkids.


Which model do you have? At what numbers do you become concerned?


----------

